# DP/No DP/DP/No DP...



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Welp, it happened again... back to crappy DP after being great! It just snapped back in...

I was with a friend of mine on a coffee shop, feeling amazing, feeling quite good (as i tend towards too nowadays) and I was having this great conversation, I was positive, upbeat, and I was confident, talking about office stuff and politics like I knew the right anwser, great stuff, then I looked around... once again I saw it... the world.. the amazing world of cristaline quality... an amazing world it is... I was great, I was twiddling a coin in my fingers... having a feeling of "this is it... now I only have to go out there and continue to build my life, now its easy, now I can play this", and I continued talking and it was great.

The crappy part is that I returned to my office, had some great interchange with my coleagues, sat at the computer, told some jokes, started a video and in the middle of the video, I just... well... remembered... like it just went over me and bamm, DP, pain, muscle joints aches, the all chyuaua... this is totally ridiculous... in an instant... how can I go from total confidence, confident posture, confident feelings and then...bumm.. DP again....

I just don't know what a hell triggers this crap... I just know that I have this all "to do"'s and life plans that I keep pursuing and I make leaps and victories and pushing and walking and talking and moving and thinking and planing and reading and I recuperated more than 300% from hell-hole. And what a hell is this? Why can't I just get better...

Where is the godd damn tipping point for god sakes!!!


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that you came back in 'DP'.

Let me tell you what caused it to come back. I think 'DP' is caused by being not enough in your body together with other circumstances.

As posted many times on this forum, people with 'DP' sit behind the computer and/or TV a lot. We complain that we don't have feelings, duh, how can you have feelings when you spend your life behind a screen?

When you started to watch that movie you went up in your head again. Someone with 'DP' has to do as much physical things as possible. Feel things with your hands, do the dishes, walk, run, whatever returns you to your body. Feel your body the whole day, be aware of what you feel in your body all day and you will be fine again soon!


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

How long were you DP free Rui and were you taking any meds at the time?


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

No, no, I'm not Back into DP... its just a state... I'm having very great, joyous moments in my life now... I'm almost there... I just want to crack the rest of what is delaying me because its still crappy when it hits you, the worst for me is the physical sympthoms...

So, its DP On/DP Off, I can judge it as such because you can really feel the difference. I am mostly DP Off now, I'm slowly recovering to full reality by going out there into the world and taking it by storm. I'm doing it all, and yes, I agree with lostsoul and the body awareness, I think it is indeed the solution. The body has memories and those memories get ingrained into your cells so to speak to such a degree as to cause physicall issues. I don't think its permanent, however, just like memories you can replace them with others or give new meaning to those past experiences.

Thoughts aren't everything, in fact they're the least of the bunch. We have pictures, sounds, smells, taste, all in memory... We just don't have this serialized thing call a thought in our minds, its more like a bubble of information that was gathered by the senses. You go to a party, and you see great stuff, smell the perfume in the air, taste the cake and then... you feel something... then we have the other piece of the puzzle missing... the emotional body...

Our mind stores emotions (as in body reactions that occured in the moment aka.. sensations) and that is the issue with DPers... all the others are more or less structured, reality check is ok, thinking mind ok, judgment ok, etc... but... emotions are stored IN THE BODY! The body... feels... so in the case of the party, if you felt great then that is going to be "stored" along with the sounds, images, etc to create the memory "Party".

The main concept here is that expressing the body gives new ways to feel and when you start to feel better you will do better behavious and you will purposely try specific new things to increase your Self.

By the way, yesterday I just had this amazing experience, I has a total blast, I attended this Theathre/Dance workshop, and man, wow! Amazing... I was just transformed with that, again, body, body, body, I highly recommed something of this nature to all of you in the "Recovering Section", if you can't do it now, just place it in your future goals list.

The Body is the key!


----------



## Thayli (Sep 25, 2006)

for me is the key, to stop avoiding.
to let it be. to face your state and anxiety. i realized that my freaking out thoughts are scary, because i label them to be so. these are my thoughts, they arent't scary or insane.that's me with my thougts. everytime i push them away, the pop up again and again.now i'm trying to accept them and think them till they disappear and become irrelevant.


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Great reply Thayli, however I think techniques like NLP can make a drastic impact on recovery.

You're right, its your thoughts, the reason they come back its because you didn't question them... question the thoughts... it doesn't matter if you start developing a theory of ultimate good and evil or whatever... you have to keep thinking and making questions to yourself...

For example, for small problems something like this is good:

1) What's great about this?...
2.1) Nothing? There must be something good, if it were great what would it be?
2) What's not great yet? (implies there's something great already)
3) How can I make it the way I want and enjoy the process?

If you do these on the smaller things you will start creating a momentum and soon the bigger dillemas will start to fall.

One can't have negatives thoughts without something to back it up. That something is wrong... use the analytical mind to question, question, question...

Thats what dialetics is all about!


----------

